# Flashy Bling hunting 4/14-4/16



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

We hunted thursday morning in a field and shot 12 geese with a Yellow Collard Snow goose, we moved fields for an evening hunt and shot 33 more for the evening totaling 45 for the day for 4 guys.

Friday we set up knowing it was going to be snowing and threw the snow covers on, we lost one guy to the "Mallard Mafia"!  3 of us shot 62 in 3.5 hrs and lost many more in the deep snow that accumulated. You literally had to go get the birds immedietly because the snow was coming down so hard that that it would cover the geese up. I would venture to say that we lost an easy 20 geese but I am going to go back and see if I can find a bunch once the snow is gone, assuming the coyotes and other animals dont get them first. We shot a banded ross to go along with this hunt!

Saturday we scouted in the AM to find geese heading north in confusion of all the snow. I decided to stop and pass shoot and luckily I did because I knocked a snow and a blue down and the White bellied blue was a double banded $50 reward band, such dumb luck but I will take it! We planned on an evening hunt, found a field last minute and 2 of us set up and shot 21. I hunted with lesserhunter for the first time and put him on the closest birds he has ever shot in a spread and his second best hunt for snows ever, arguably his first best hunt (this is up for debate) now we just need to teach him to shoot straight! LOL

The 3 day total was 128, not horrible but I wanted more! LOL I am greedy :beer:

This pic is of Birds from Both Thursday and Friday with the Yellow collard snow and banded Ross


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice! Luck is on your side lately! :beer:


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

NIce job guys! Congrats on all of the bling, makes for some cool memories.


----------



## JuvyHunter (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice job. Looks like alot of fun. Was it really cold out there? You guys had alot of lucky shooting those three days you were out there. If you don't mind what kind of decoys do you guys set up.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

We ran all sillosocks all 3 days! It has been a really good spring for shooting bands and collars. The previous weekend we shot 2 more bands and a collar as well. :beer:


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again for the sweet hunt. was good to meet a few of the "mallard mafia" and the famous "Bros that kill Snows" also learned the key to having a successful snow goose dog is to order a prime rib and give atleast half to your dog


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

lesserhunter said:


> Thanks again for the sweet hunt. was good to meet a few of the "mallard mafia" and the famous "Bros that kill Snows" also learned the key to having a successful snow goose dog is to order a prime rib and give atleast half to your dog


HA HA HA Mike my brother says he is going to put you in a choke hold the next time he sees you! That prim rib comment was a shout out to you shootem!!!!! :rollin: Tanner doesnt get prime rib, is that what hes missing!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Look the dog is my top priority! He always gets the left overs, he earns them. Tanner doesnt get any left overs cause when he swallows a grape it looks like he is prego. I guess that is what you get when you buy a fun size dog. :beer:


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

all thats in the truck bed besides birds is that cooler!!! not bad for the weekend


----------



## smellson (Feb 12, 2004)

Did someone say MALLARD MAFIA?!?!?!

...and xfactor...why does it look like tanner is trying to puke that collared bird up but somehow its not falling to the ground?!?!?


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

smellson said:


> Did someone say MALLARD MAFIA?!?!?!
> 
> ...and xfactor...why does it look like tanner is trying to puke that collared bird up but somehow its not falling to the ground?!?!?


Smellson is a perfect name for you! Tanner can hardly stand the smell of you being close to him, take a shower!

The Mallard Mafia had some bad luck on hunts this weekend I hear. Good thing you crossed the line for a couple days and shot some birdies with me!


----------

